# using denon pre amp outputs



## gorik (Jul 1, 2011)

I want to use the pre amp outputs of a Denon AVR 3312 for zone 2 to hook up to a Samson servo 550 amp.

The Samson servo 550 specifies the input requirements as " >10K ohm balanced / 10kohm unbalanced" 4 dBu.

Are the Denon zone 2 pre amp outputs compatible with the Samson?


Then I want to output the 4 ohm X 275 w outputs of the Samson to a Russound SDB-4 splitter to drive 3 pairs of speakers (all 3 pair are 8 ohm). 


I tried to connect this all and was not getting much sound out.

Is there a compatibility issue?:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Possibly. The Zone 2 pre outputs may be a lower-level signal than the main pre outputs. If there is an internal adjustment for the Zone 2 outputs, try increasing it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

